# Anyone using HIR bulbs in your car?



## rycen (Nov 9, 2005)

I know that HID wont work with stock reflectors but what about HIR?


----------



## rycen (Nov 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## greenLED (Nov 23, 2005)

what's HIR?


----------



## Led_Blind (Nov 23, 2005)

I think HIR is a halogen globe that has a special coating that reflects infrared back onto the filament. The theory is that the added heat on the fillament improved efficencies.

use HID . .they are still brighter.  


EDIT: To answer the origonal question, from what i have read they can be used in standard headlights but with mixed longterm success. The HIR bulbs run much hotter and having the IR reflected back into the globe means the socket it connects to must be able to handle the heat.


----------



## rycen (Nov 23, 2005)

Halogen Infrared Reflecting supposedly no more heat and draws no more power than regular bulbs but puts out about 60% more light. 

here is some info

http://hirheadlights.com/hir techsheet.htm

http://hirheadlights.com/USPTO HIR bulbs.pdf


----------



## Bob Snow (Nov 26, 2005)

I have been using HIR bulbs in my Honda Accord for months now. There seems to be no downside to these bulbs. They produce significantly more light than the stock bulbs and look a bit whiter because the filaments burn hotter. The envelopes bulge slightly in the middle and have a visible optical coating on them. Since the filament is in the same location as the stock bulb, the beam pattern is the same, but with significantly more light. They are supposed to last just as long as a standard halogen and produce no more heat than stock bulbs, just look at the watts consumed. They are OEM for Dodge Viper. I got mine on eBay and they do require slight modification to the plastic base to fit. They have different size tabs to prevent use in reflectors not specifically designed for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## jashhash (Nov 27, 2005)

The HIR lamps produce 28-32 lumens per watt. 
Xenon arc HID lamps produce 70-90 lumens per watt.


----------

